
Apple's 15 years of NeXT - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/12/21/apples_15_years_of_next.html
======
michaelpinto
My two biggest dissapointments with the Steve Jobs bio was they they never
really gave both NeXT and Pixar the proper attention that they deserved. To me
the wilderness years of Steve Jobs are where the real insights are for my
money. In fact I'd dare say that even the failures of NeXT helped Apple a
great deal -- it's as if running that company was where Jobs earned his MBA.

